# Gaggia TS project



## Max9 (Apr 1, 2020)

Another labour of love, probably cheaper to buy one that works..and has a drip tray and grill.....


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Love the look of these what's wrong with it?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ronan08 said:


> Love the look of these what's wrong with it?


 Is that a Classic drip tray on the top ?


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Is that a Classic drip tray on the top ?


 Looks like it


----------



## Max9 (Apr 1, 2020)

Not sure about the drip tray, and still haven't tried to switch it on, prefer to clean and descale before I get any bad news....


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I recon it will fire up unless the seller said otherwise


----------

